# Forum > News > Community Chat >  MMOwned Handbook

## KuRIoS

The purpose of this thread is to help those who don't know how various things work here on MMOwned. *
All rules, reputation requirements etc. are subject to change without any warning or notice.*


The site rules

 The rules of the shoutbawx, The shoutbawx is the online chatsystem for the members who have donated(with more than 50 posts) or contributors and above. 

The rank system and information hereof

How to post, send a personal message or report a post.

----------


## KuRIoS

*Rules*
*No bad/inappropriate Language.**No Repping people so they can reach a certain rank "Go contrib"**No Repping people on their birthday* 
Do not try to hide your language either by switching letters, etc.
*No 4chan stuff, like mudkips/shoop da whoop.*

*No catpics, dogpics, spampics (etc lolcats), failpics, facepalm.*

*No Racism*

*No Insulting Other Member(s)*
Any insults from gender to race are not tolerated.
*No Asking for Reputation*

*No Trolling(Starting Fights/Useless Comments/Flaming.*

*No Spam or Advertisements of any kind.*
It's the moderators judgment if he/she thinks it's spam/advertisement or not.
*No Doubleposting**No Warez/cracks**No no posting illegal stuff like stolen paypals, stolen itunes acts, stolen email accounts and passwords or anything like this.*

*No Bumping/NecroPosting.*
Don't bump a thread to get more view/replies and don't reply in an old thread.

*No Reposting.*
Please search before you post anything.

*No Questions/Requests In Wrong Forum.*
If the forum does not allow questions/requests, do not post them.

*No Bad Signature Content.*
Do not use your signature to insult member(s) or link bad content.

*Use Proper Thread Titles.**No** referral links.
**No m y b r u t e crap!*

*Specific Section Rules*


*MODEL EDITING*
Tag your thread

*EXPLORATION*
Rules and guidelines for exploration section

Tag your thread
*Emulator Server Discussion*
Tagging your thread

If you see a question in a wrong section, do not reply with "NO QUESTIONS HERE" or anything. At the end of the day, you are not a mod. What you can - *and should -* do is report the thread..


Do not question actions taken by the mods


*Infractions and Infraction Points

* When you break the rules in a post or thread, there is a likely chance of you receiving an infraction from a Moderator as punishment.

If you receive 3 _separate_ infractions (On separate occasions), you will automatically be given a 2 day ban from the forums.

If you receive 12 Infraction *POINTS* (Each separate infraction can give a number of infraction points, decided by the Moderator depending on how bad the offense was) the result is a permanent ban from MMOwned.
*
Expired Infractions:*

Every infraction you receive will expire within a set amount of time. When an infraction you've received expires, it will still be displayed on your profile as it had before, but it will say 'Expired' and will no longer count towards the 12 Infraction points. 

Though expired infractions don't count point-wise, they still count infraction-wise, so it still counts towards the 2 day ban. Expired infractions are kept on your profile because they allow Moderators to see what sort of trouble you may have been up to in the past if needed, and so that even waiting a bit after getting in trouble won't save you from a suspension.

----------


## KuRIoS

*The shoutbawx is where the community is really knotted together, it is where the staff and the average user can have their laughs and discussions. It requires 50 posts to enter the shoutbawx along with either donating rank or contributors rank(80 rep and above).

Shoutbawx Rulebook*  
Hating/Flaming
*DO NOT* make fun of others for stupid posts.*DO NOT* purposely try to hurt other's feelings.*DO NOT* flame someone for breaking the rules. Instead, tell them the rule they broke and point them to the rulebook.*DO NOT* impend someone from succeeding.*DO NOT* make fun of others for their gender.*DO* realize that other people are trying to contribute.
Spamming
*DO NOT* shout more than 4 times in a row.*DO NOT* spam to increase your shout bawx poster rank. If you have something to say, do not split it into multiple messages, put it into a single well-thought out sentence.*DO NOT* use NOU/NO U/no u/nou or any of the variants!*DO NOT* spam /me.
Editing
*DO NOT* edit your shout to make it look as if someone said something they didn't.*DO* realize that you can edit a shout by double-clicking it, rather than posting a new shout.
Shouting
*DO NOT* use different fontsizes, underline, hard to read colors (blue,black,etc) or anything else that would make your shout un-readable!*DO* think before you shout.*DO* think of other's feelings.*DO* remember that this is a family site. "MMOwned is a family site..." Repeat that two (or even three!) times in your head before hitting enter...
Linking
*DO NOT* link to shock sites (IE: 2Girls1Cup, Meatspin, etc.)*DO NOT* dis***** your link using BBC.*DO NOT* advertise your own thread.*DO NOT* use the [img][/img] tags*DO* merely LINK the image, without the tags.*DO NOT* link pornographic material, jailbait, loli, or anything else deemed inappropriate by a staff member (IV-Shouting, Rule 4) 
Other Members
*DO NOT* release personal information about other members.*DO NOT* ask why another member is banned.*DO NOT* post other people's personal information (MMOwned Member or not).*DO NOT* annoy any member of the staff.*DO NOT* advertise / ask people to join your social group.
Discussion
*DO** NOT* post 4chan stuff like shoop da whoop or mudkipz.*DO NOT* Rick Roll!*DO NOT* use other languages, whether real or game-oriented, in the Bawx. Not everybody can understand it / wants to use your translator.*DO NOT* discuss drugs in the shout bawx.*DO NOT* cuss in the ShoutBawx.*DO NOT* discuss sex in the ShoutBawx.*DO NOT* talk about Reputation in the Bawx! 
 Trading/Begging
*DO NOT* Trade/Sell in the Bawx (We are not a Markeedragon)!*DO* Take your trading/selling to the trading forum/MSN/PMs *DO NOT* beg for accounts/gamecards/gametime in the Bawx (no-one likes beggars)!*DO* post a request on the forums instead. 
Moderation
*DO** NOT* Question actions taken by moderators (If you have any question/issues, PM a Mod / Super Mod / Admin - Don't bring it up in front of everyone).*DO NOT* Question one's integrity as a moderator. People who become moderator have been picked carefully and are able to do their jobs properly. If you disagree contact an admin.If your name is not *Cyan*, Green, or *Red*, *YOU ARE NOT A MODERATOR.*


_ F__inal rule:_ If any member of the staff tells you to do / change something, *DO IT.* The Staff is responsible for following and enforcing the rules given out by the admins, hence you must obey them. Rule-Breakers *will be punished.* 
If you see someone breaking the rules repetitively, take a screenshot and PM a staff member. * KuRIoS* usually punishes with -25 reputation PER offense or a site ban, *Errage* by SB bans and such. It is up to the different staff member to decide the punishment. 
Staff have priveledges - meaning they can break the rules. Just because a staffmember breaks a rule - doesn't mean that you can do it.

----------


## KuRIoS

The ranks on MMOwned are determined by post count.
Usergroup ranks are determined by reputation or selection.



How the rep power system works
Rep power determines how much reputation you can give out per time, giving our reputation does not deduct reputation from yourself. 

You must have 5 posts or above before your reputation is added to others.

You gain 1 rep power for every 365 days that you have been on MMOwned.

You gain 1 rep power for every 2000 posts by you on MMOwned.

You gain 1 rep power for every 150 rep you have received on MMOwned. 


Usergroup ranks on MMOwned

 Lazy Leeching Lowbie (Default rank 0 - 5 reputation)
This is the default rank you will start out with upon joining MMOwned.com. You will not leave this rank until you have at least 5 Reputation points or above.

Active Member 
This rank is acheived by getting 5+ Reputation points.

 Donator
This rank is acheived by donating at least $15.00 to MMOwned.com. Upon donating, Donators receiving access to several new sections of MMOwned such as the Shared Lounge, the Private Lounge, and more!
Last but not least, Donators will gain access to the Shoutbawx where they will get the chance to talk with the Staff and the most respected members of MMOwned.com.
If you have any issues regarding donations or otherwise payments to MMOwned, please contact Ket.

If you wish to donate, do so *here* 

 *Contributor (80 - 325 reputation)*
This usergroup rank is achieved by gaining 80 reputation points or above.
Members of this usergroup have access to two new sections of MMOwned, the contributor discussions area and the shared lounge where donators also have access.
Contributors also gain access to the shoutbawx that is described in the post above.

*Elite (325 - 600 reputation)*
This usergroup rank is achieved by gaining 325 reputation points or above. 
Members of this usergroup can change their user title to what they want and have access to a section of the website for elite members, and above, only.

 *Legendary (600 reputaiton or above)*
This usergroup rank is achieved by gaining 600 reputation points or above. 
Legendaries also get the privilege of being able to give other users negative reputation points. 

*Newsteam* 
The members of the newsteam have the job of writing reviews and articles on MMOwned. Reviews could be about the latest games out there and how we can exploit them. Articles could be about various members of the site. Newsteam are handpicked by staff.

*Moderators*
A moderator gets the privilege of helping clean up MMOwned, the Moderators are assigned to their individual parts of the forum. 
The moderators are handpicked by the administrators of MMOwned, asking to be a mod will not help increasing your chances for being a mod, but decreasing it instead, meaning DO NOT ask to be a mod.

 *Super Moderators*
Supermoderators are moderators who have moved up in grades and therefore received more powers and responsibility. They have more powers than the average moderator and can moderate every forumsection. 

*Administrator*
Adminstrators are a very select few that are in charge of keeping MMOwned up and running as well as making sure that everything is going smoothly and that people are enjoying their stay.
They are in charge of different things between each of them such as donations, keeping the site running, username changes and other major changes unable to be done by the rest of the staff team.

----------


## KuRIoS

To edit a thread you have created click the edit button in the bottom right of the thread post:


Then change whatever you need to such as spelling or adding things. Add a reason for changing note located below and click save:

 

Thanks Execute for pictures


Handbook was written by Kuiren, Jchunx, Errage, 2dgreengiant and KuRIoS

Please ask any questions you may have about MMOwned in this thread. But please, keep only site related questions in this thread.

----------


## Couwae

*Thanks 

/filler
*

----------


## JD

Thanks for the final thread in this ;D

----------


## Kaevex

Nice compilation, really can help the people who are new on forums.

----------


## [Thefuzz]

Thanks for the info ^^

----------


## Dombo

*I like it!*

----------


## treetree

ty that was very helpful

tree

----------


## Djfrederick

Lovely <3  :Smile:

----------


## Ferag

*Great handbook, this should help people know what to do and encourage people to post more.*

----------


## RyeRye

Nice Handbook KuR  :Big Grin:

----------


## Obama

it's all we'll ever need

----------


## Fireblast

good job, you deserve a big high five !

----------


## Edge94

OMGWTFBBQHAX, best guide for nub cakes.../filler

----------


## Verye

Nice guide.

----------


## Igzz

Nice guides  :Smile: . Away from MMOwned for a few weeks and theres so much new stuff »_«.

----------


## Piersd

lol, nice  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PBALLER325

its nice and neat all posts should be like this  :Smile:

----------


## colincancer

yay for the current rank system! now I actually know what's going on

----------


## Morag

a gift from the gods  :Smile:

----------


## sasoritail

Thank you KuRIoS for the nice info  :Smile:

----------


## jingxuan

This is very useful. THank's for sharing.

----------


## SillyBE

Thanks a lot for all that information

----------


## [Ban Hammer]

Wall of arrows hit you for 17k. You die.

----------


## TwistedPixel

Simple and concise. Thanks!

----------


## NinjaKilla

Thanks lol should have read this a long time ago ><

----------


## Martes1985

Bra jobba, selv om jeg måte liksom se meg litt for å finne det her i en så stor website.
Keep it up

----------


## ePhoring

i love your avatar Kurious  :Smile: )

----------


## amynnet93

tyvm for this thread one word AWESOME

----------


## someone32

*



Legendary (600 reputaiton or above)


*Nothing too important, but there is a typo in that line.

----------


## Found

Nice Nice Nice!

----------


## Mitron

thx  :Smile:  i was in really need to know on wich posts/reps you rank up  :Smile:

----------


## Denial is Ok

Its almost idiot proof!

----------


## Haettemaagen

Nicenezz (:

----------


## trimm

Hrm, I don't know why I haven't seen this until today... Oh well, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Confucius

*First time i've ever seen this I like but... what happened to the site?! it's all blue and snowy with pandas! not that I don't like it.... Pandas are awesome but what happened to the rep button and stuff?! and the new layout... I'm very confused!!! can some one PM me about all this stuff because I can't seem to find news about it...or maybe i'm just an idiot...*

----------


## Kuiren

Wow, I never thought this would see the light of day..
We've been working on this for months, even more than that.. no joke.

----------


## jtghm1234

thanks babe

----------


## 59Fifty

Greate! looking for this!

----------


## minifss

Its a great read. People should think common sense, the rules are based around them mostly.  :Smile:

----------


## demoncrest

I dont understand this... my posts arent even counting,  :Frown:

----------


## RN2000

Clear, concise and to the point (system) -- pun intended! :P

Thanks much!

----------


## Ellu

Nice that there is a link to this from the frontpage now, I completely missed this before it.
Good for new leechers that dont know what to do.

----------


## join

thx, really nice! i just have a question when it comes to rep, i have 2 rep power, let´s say that i + rep ALOT of ppl, can i ever get like lower rep power? don´t hope so :S

----------


## KuRIoS

no u cant  :Smile:

----------


## Romis

Great to have all the rules on one topic. ( well, most anyway )

----------


## [Shon3m]

haha wow man this is crazy but these's r great rules!!!

----------


## igor2233

very very nice and interesting

----------


## nothinglol

thanks for compiling everything in a very nice...handbook I guess lol.

----------


## sorvad

you really good at using arrows..

----------


## snoppen

Nice <3, handbook

----------


## salsworn

Awesome!!!

----------


## Black Gull

Love ranking system, thx for that  :Big Grin:

----------


## MeowBird

Nice (fillar)

----------


## nothinglol

> The ranks on MMOwned are determined by post count.
> Usergroup ranks are determined by reputation or selection.


 
Picture broken? Or is it just me?

----------


## wotoo91

Good Job, this thread was very helpful

----------


## lufkin

thanks for this

----------


## Wonderkind

Lol at the picture: how to reply, haha!

----------


## Zore

Thanks for the great guide, must of took a while to write =P
It helped me when I first signed up, which wasn't very long ago lol.
But, I am sure it will also help those who are going to sign up to these great forums  :Big Grin:

----------


## Counterstrike99

Thanks for all this information =D I was browsing the forums looking for the rules to be able to one day access the elite section. Thanks =D

----------


## tews92

How I could earn rep. What I must do for rep`? help pls

----------


## NitroMan

ehm in not that old here but i`m kind of confused on how to add a custom avatar . i mean i saw everyone with 1 and i was wondering how can i have my own avatar on the profile ... and second i really wanted to know how can i have a signature . i saw some people with a signature and i still cant figure out where . these 2 things could be edited into the handbook too . any help would be appreciated . thanks in advance.

----------


## juhoi

its all we'll ever need

----------


## NyteRyder

Good to know the rules now and again  :Smile:

----------


## wolfdog21

okay ferst u got to make it a alt toon in SW or aka a bank alt so u can sind the gold to the alt after u get the gold and this alt is going to be on a difrint account or a scamed account make sure u make your alt have a long name so it takes longer to report or may not even be band cas thay can not right the name like so mêkers or sumthing like that okay after u do that go on your mane account and stick him next to the mail box so u can sind the gold to your bank alt or u can have it the other way around with your main toon or accoutn at the mail box and have your alt doing all the werk okay butt iny way go on to your bank alt and do WTS trading card with the turtal code 5k gold after u got sum ppl wanting to make a deal thay are going to ask how are we going to do this u tale um u need to sind me the gold in male or just trade cas i need to go on my main and get the code so after he sinds the gold go to your main and just wate for 1 hour and and go back on to the alt and sind it to your main and there u go u just got 5k gold have fun!!!!!+Rep

----------


## wolfdog21

how to make up too 5k gold to 6k gold in 30 mints very esay and fast

----------


## byebb

nice handbook very helpful

----------


## th3-one

lol, nice one, helpful indeed

----------


## Azinroth

Im new here so now i understand it all  :Smile:

----------


## blizzlock

1 word, Awesome.

----------


## wtfiswrong

thx for the info omg boobs XD

----------


## noobpwner123

I'm not sure if you posted this in your thread, but how do you delete a thread? is it possible?

----------


## MooChan

Hmmm, Nice i like.

----------


## alex91boy

useful, thanks!

----------


## john.future

Great guide, thank you  :Smile:  Only thing i would like to ask, whats the requiremens to gain access to write into the WoW Gold Seller Reviews?

----------


## crownmecca

Haha, finally I found out the basics.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Great guide, thank you  Only thing i would like to ask, whats the requiremens to gain access to write into the WoW Gold Seller Reviews?


15 rep if i remember correctly, or above 5. cant really remember.

----------


## Glorianglorre

Nice everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## ChildeRoland

I'm afraid I might have given a rep to a random dude's birthday, but not sure, and didn't read those rules untill now  :Frown:  At least I knew that I shouldn't reptrade from another forum, but the birthdaygift was something that happened often on the other forum.

----------


## Googs

This was very helpful, Thank you.

----------


## [Kronus]

Great leecherproof guide. One question. If i request a name change, how long will it take before i know if it is accepted or declined?

----------


## uxo

Very comphrehensive x)

----------


## Mannystk

Nery nicely written =]

----------


## ChildeRoland

Can't find the Rank-by post thingy, wasn't that one here b4?

----------


## Dynezor

Kurios.... You ... And Your.... Avatar.... ARE THE GREATEST!!!!!

----------


## Scourgewow

awesome. thanks.

----------


## !iMacroMage!

What's gray reputation? You know how when reputation is added, most of the time it is a green box? Well, sometimes it's gray.. what does that mean?

----------


## The Maffyx

From my understanding its rep from someone who hasn't met the post requirement for it to count, correct me if i'm wrong.

----------


## xxZ3R0xx

Nice handbook. 
Really helped me.
d:

EDIT: How do i get a signature..? :/

----------


## thecore

Helped me a lot! thanks

----------


## Exacute

> Nice handbook. 
> Really helped me.
> d:
> 
> EDIT: How do i get a signature..? :/


You see the link named "User CP"?.. Its downside the banner, and just under the stuff about the forum (like MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides > Discussions > General Chat > MMOwned Handbook 
Reply to Thread )

Press that.. then find the tap named signature  :Wink:

----------


## Ghostday

really nice handbook

----------


## darkbraz

hey guys , just made a account on this website, thanks for letting me join  :Wink: 
was just woundring were i can find the config for this server  :Wink:  thanks.

----------


## iterrorist

Awesome  :Smile:  Great. I love the diagrams  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Horrible

Thanks again for this, I'm constantly checking it whenever I forget.

----------


## Ro Unita EX

Nic newb guide  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

> hey guys , just made a account on this website, thanks for letting me join 
> was just woundring were i can find the config for this server  thanks.


There is no MMOwned server at this time. Never has been either.

----------


## thewowfan116

Mine wont let me play at all on my game so will someone help me

----------


## Axelgamer

what the realmlist??

----------


## mytool1985

..definetely distracted.

----------


## Slaughto

> You see the link named "User CP"?.. Its downside the banner, and just under the stuff about the forum (like MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides > Discussions > General Chat > MMOwned Handbook 
> Reply to Thread )
> 
> Press that.. then find the tap named signature


Arg. I don't see it! Any help with the signature? (maybe put it in a different spot??) Is there a guide or anything? Cause I seriously cant find where to edit my sig..

----------


## Mrjohnnyboi

Nice arrows LOL

----------


## coolmarkid

:wave: finally found the rules and guide of mmowned.

----------


## Wowowned14

very useful

----------


## elliotthehobo

Why do the shoutbawx rules start at 2 instead of 1?

----------


## robertskyworth

really thanks,GW ectos,u help me a lot on the gw gold thread,i holpful to make gamebank with u

----------


## Netherdrake

Well, at least now I wont make mistakes, lol.. read the whole thing, from the very beginning to the end.

----------


## rayden54

Finally. I knew I saw this somewhere.

What I still don't understand is why it says I can't give rep to certain people.

----------


## Andros

Uhm, i'm confused about how to put pictures on Websitah?

----------


## Dazanosa

Wow!.... :Smile:

----------


## MayumiShiori

Hello?
blablaing much.
 :Embarrassment:  that panda is awesome.

----------


## 96engvall

ItS RuLES!

----------


## 96engvall

Mayimishiori - He aint, im awesome!

----------


## rancor26

Thanks this is very useful information  :Smile:

----------


## Norrin

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## conker789

Thnx thnx thnx thnx

----------


## dragoonman

Wall of MMOwned rule text crits you for 13k :O

----------


## 7itanium

extremely out dated.

if you need someone to update this thread just let me know I will fix it

----------


## Mayx

Thanks ALOT

----------

